# jura impressa s9 servicing / rear panel removing



## stuartm (Mar 13, 2010)

Anyone know where I can get a impressa s9 serviced? I'm based in berks.

Alternatively, I suspect a clip has come off a hose, water's pouring out of the unit (again). I would have a go at getting the thing back on myself, but the rear panel has what looks like some proprietary oval shaped screw holding the rear panel on :-(

Thanks,

Stu


----------



## LeeWardle (Nov 16, 2008)

Hi there,

unfortunatly you won't be able to get the back of yourself. Ot does indeed take an oval bit ( not quite oval as is sligtly bigger at one end) please please please don't try and use some snipenose pliars to try and remove them, it won't work and you will kill the heads.

With the water pouring the problem will be a rubber hose. It is a constant problem with judas. It happens because a blockage will have occoured due to scale etc and the pressure behind the blockage pops the hose off. I am an authourised Jura engineer although I don't do it anymore, the company I used to work for are very very resonable. Havana Coffee Co. In Barnstaple 01271 374376. Speak to Nigel. You would havE to ship the machine to him (£6 via buinesspost. Alternativly they will arrange 3rd part collection and delivery and bill you the shipping at cost. It will still be cheaper that anyone locally I promise! What you are describing is a 30 min job + descale requiring 1 new hose (about quid) and a descale. Won't be more than an hours labour.

Just let Him know that Lee Wardle gave you the details on the forum.

Good luck

Lee


----------



## stuartm (Mar 13, 2010)

thanks,

it's on the way.


----------



## LeeWardle (Nov 16, 2008)

Great. He'll sort you out.

Lee


----------

